# Rent the movie



## Netted (Apr 14, 2006)

have to start off by saying i hope i've put this thread in the right place.. its not Sci-fi/fantasy so i figured it should be in here?

Anyway, i saw the film of Rent last night + i just have to say GO SEE IT. Its stunning. I worked on the UK tour a few years ago, only really went to see the movie so i could be all smug about how it doesnt work on film... proved totally wrong. I like the musical (not really into musicals, but RENT is quite cool, very different to most of the West End pap) but the film... wow. Stunning cast (obvoiusly. its mostly the Original Broadway Cast, with just a couple of changes)

Completely, totally blown away. Its so beautiful, in a heartbreaking yet warming way. undescribale. I know its quite big in the USA, but it got slated by the critics in UK + was a total flop. But, really, go see this film. or rent it from the DVD store when i comes out. well worth £3, i promise you. If it doesnt come out on DVD soon, i *will* be buying an american DVD player just to watch this film on.

Sorry, i know its a bit off topic, but i was so overwelmed i just had to say something.


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep, I've heard Rent is good. I'm going to get hold of it to watch it.

In the General Media Discussion area there are threads on everything from Syriana to the Planet Earth T.V. series, so I reckon this thread would fit there in just nicely, thank you.


----------



## tiny99 (Apr 22, 2006)

Went to see a show last weekend, it involved mostly songs from various shows, ie; Grease, Carwash, Footloose, Moulin Rouge amongst others (it kept the missus happy) apparently it also had a couple of songs from the musical Rent, but I couldn't for the life of me identify them, what songs are in Rent? Anyone know?


----------



## jcambece (Apr 24, 2006)

I like this movie a lot

Cambece


----------



## Animaiden (May 9, 2006)

Really good movie, and I'm glad I finally saw it.  We had a showing of it here at college during our Unite for Awareness week.  There were a lot of people who showed up to watch it.  The only bad thing was I sat next to my friends, who are self proclaimed Rent Heads, and they sang alng with amny of the songs.  Not really bad, but slightly annoying.  I'm listening to the soudtrack right now.


----------



## tiny99 (May 10, 2006)

What songs are on it?


----------

